
Why would you create a website? - sahil-patel
http://elegantbizapps.com/blog/why-would-you-create-a-website
======
anngrant
No business can be successful without a website. When it comes to building
websites, this resource
[http://www.webbuildersguide.com/](http://www.webbuildersguide.com/) is number
one indeed. By the way, being non-technical person, I still managed to create
a website for my business using a free website builder (Wix). The entire
process was really easy.

------
jkaarma
Depends on what you're building a website for. For example if you're a
business then having a website is a must. 79% of potential customer's check
out/google a business on-the-web before actually making the trip to the store.
Having a website is one of the best ways to be in front of your potential
customers.

------
samuel88
Companies spend millions creating brochures and distributing them. By having a
website you can skip that entirely. Your potential customers can find out
about you and any of your products online. If you get most of your business
through networking and personal connections, then they will want to check out
your website.

